# Ocean 1 Vintage Red unveiling. [Modem melter]



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

This one finally arrived to me in Sweden today after a bit longer wait than I had anticipated. But it was well worth the wait, and also seems well worth the 320 Euros so far! :-! Here's some Q&D's:

Outer box, along with some freebies. A nice and soft rubber strap, a bronze coloured NATO and an extra set of spring bars! Nice touch from Mr. Steinhart, there! b-)









Inner box (yeah, I'm aware that most of you know what they look like... ;-)):









All wrapped in plastic.









Let's pick it up. b-)




































A size comparison with my lovely old Seiko 6309-729A:








About the same size and wears about the same too.


















But I'm not a very big fan of bracelets and especially this watch belongs on nylon, IMO. :-d But it is a very nice bracelet, though. And with solid end-links to boot.



























The main reason I bought this watch is the lovely acrylic crystal and the nice vintage style dial without the framed indexes. Painted indexes just looks so much better, I think.


















More pics will follow and I'll also post a few initial impressions when I tried it on more. Thanks for looking! :-!

Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice - looks good on the bracelet and on the Nato. I much prefer this version, without the cyclops. :-!

Congratulations. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## wristwatch73 (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks great! Congrats...Wear it well. Enjoy.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome back Daniel, it has been a little while since we have seen you in the Steinhart forum....:-!

The Ocean 1 V-Red looks great on you & the few extra's Gunter sent make the small wait you had worthwhile. 

The old Pepsi bezel Seiko 729A is a beauty....

Wear them well & often...;-)


----------



## JHM (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations Daniel! Thank you for the nice pictures. I am with you, on this watch a Nato looks the business. Enjoy wearing it!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

+1
agree on the Nato. it would be my choice as well. :-!
congratulations Daniel. wear it well..
Tony


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you, everyone! Right now I'm test driving the watch on a heavy mesh (the same as on the Seiko in the pics). But the bronze Nato is my favourite so far, even amongst the other various colours I tried, although my orange Zulu really made it pop! Talk about drawing attention to my wrist! :-d

And to Riker; thanks for the welcoming back! I've been lurking from time to time, but really no posting since I sold my Triton. 

But I love to photograph my watches, so chances are great that I may pest you all with a bunch of pics every now and then, just as I did with when I had the Triton... :roll::-d


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice watch! :-! Especially like the bronze NATO- looks like it was made for that watch ;-)



Wycombe said:


> But I love to photograph my watches, so chances are great that I may pest you all with a bunch of pics every now and then, just as I did with when I had the Triton... :roll::-d


No pest at all. I enjoy looking at the pictures, as I'm sure everyone else does. I like to see the different shades of creativity by all those who have been stricken by the sickness. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## NTM (May 7, 2008)

Lovely pics. What camera have you got?


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks!



NTM said:


> Lovely pics. What camera have you got?


I use a Pentax K100D. 

Here's two more: b-)


















Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Nice fashion shot with the jeans in the background~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

So nice!

Yes, NATO looks great. Congrats....


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

TimeOnTarget said:


> So nice!
> 
> Yes, NATO looks great. Congrats....


Yes, I agree. You nailed it right on with the NATO band!


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Very nice score and wear it in good health!:-! That Ocean 1 Vintage Red will be my next Steinhart purchase!!

Stan


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Again, thanks everyone for sharing my joy! :-d

I can also inform any lume nuts that this one shines on par with the Seiko Monster, and that is certainly not a bad thing. It's not only very bright, it lasts too. But I'm having a hard time to control if it lasts through the night though, since it never really gets dark around here this time of year... ;-)

Here's a lousy cellphone pic:









Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Complinets for the Vintage Red and fo you hi-qual (and very tempting ... :-d ) pics !!!

Enjoy it.

Ciao

Engi


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Wycombe said:


> The main reason I bought this watch is the lovely acrylic crystal


Daniel Z,

The acrylic, or "Plexiglass" (per the Steinhart web site), is what has put me off buying the vintage red myself. I expected that sapphire'd be the only way to go, for both clarity & durability. Why do you call this crystal "lovely," please? How well do you expect it will stand up?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Greg!

It's all really a matter of preferences. The reason I prefer acrylic, particularly in this case, is that it would be timely correct on a real vintage Sub. The crystal on the Ocean 1 Vintage is raised and slightly domed. This would be far more expensive to create with sapphire, or at least that's what I'm told but I really don't have any empiric studies to back that one up...;-)

Naturally, acrylic crystals have a nice soft sheen and a warmer tint to them than sapphire, whilst the clarity of sapphire is hard to beat. Acrylic ages together with the rest of the watch, even a hand polished one tends to have some surface imperfections while the sapphire still would look like new. This is all probably unnoticeable when viewed from a distance but for me it's all in the small details.

I guess that you're aware of the different properties of the two when it comes to hardness, scratch resistance or polishing.  Even if I'm not hard on my watches, I don't really baby them either. Acrylics need some TLC every now and then, but that's a part of the package to me.

As I said, a matter of preferences. I've heard that Günter may install a sapphire if you wish (or mount a "Vintage" dial in a standard Ocean 1...) but I'm not sure about that one either. But he's very friendly so it never hurts to ask, you know. But be aware that the standard Ocean 1 sapphire is neither raised nor domed. Or just go for the acrylic. Who knows, you might just like it! :-!

Cheers! 
Daniel Z.

EDIT:
Here's a pair of shots of the highly domed acrylic on my Zeno diver, which I have polished many times:

















You can see that the clarity is far from perfect and it contains several imperfections, but that's where the real beauty lies to me.


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Engi said:


> Complinets for the Vintage Red and fo you hi-qual (and very tempting ... :-d ) pics !!!
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Engi! :thanks


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Appreciate the response, Daniel. You've got some beautiful pieces. I have to say I think the vintage-style sub design is probably my favorite--what a watch should be!


----------



## aak (Jan 24, 2010)

absolutely beautiful watch. can't agree more, the nylon strap suits the watch best in my opinion. quick question, what size nato strap are you using? is it the 20mm or 22mm?


----------



## Ultraman (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful watch! Looks stunning with a nato!:-!


----------



## jfdupuis (Jun 14, 2009)

I have the same watch and it's absolutely stunning! I believe the nato is probably 22mm.


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys! 22mm is correct. :-!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

gwold said:


> Daniel Z,
> 
> The acrylic, or "Plexiglass" (per the Steinhart web site), is what has put me off buying the vintage red myself. I expected that sapphire'd be the only way to go, for both clarity & durability. Why do you call this crystal "lovely," please? How well do you expect it will stand up?
> 
> ...


You actually need to replace an acrylic crystal every time a watch is serviced. That is simply standard watchmaking practice.

I have no idea how/where you get a Steinhart serviced, but keep this in mind. It renders the question of durability moot since you'll have a new plexi crystal every 5-10 years (or whatever the recommended service interval is).

I recently had my Red serviced (it is 37 years old) and it received a new plexi service crystal.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

TheDude said:


> You actually need to replace an acrylic crystal every time a watch is serviced. That is simply standard watchmaking practice.
> 
> I have no idea how/where you get a Steinhart serviced, but keep this in mind. It renders the question of durability moot since you'll have a new plexi crystal every 5-10 years (or whatever the recommended service interval is).
> 
> I recently had my Red serviced (it is 37 years old) and it received a new plexi service crystal.


That's a nice watch! :-!
May I please have it?

Chiba


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

Wycombe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use a Pentax K100D.
> 
> ...


Well, Wycombe, inspired by you outstanding photos of your Vintage Red, I was forced by an uncontrollable urge to order one today. It is a great looking watch and I really like the plexiglass crystal. I have a Rolex Red Submariner 1680 Vintage 1970/71 and I love that plexiglass crystal. If it scratches just get some colgate toothpaste and polish it out. I love the way it sits up above the bezel. Thanks for you photos, I have really enjoyed looking at them many times.

Now the wait is on.

Best Regards

Ed Walke


----------



## roughrider (Jul 27, 2010)

The Steinhart watches are really growing on me.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Fantastic Ed, looking forward to your thoughts & pics when it arrives..:-!



edwinwalke said:


> Well, Wycombe, inspired by you outstanding photos of your Vintage Red, I was forced by an uncontrollable urge to order one today. It is a great looking watch and I really like the plexiglass crystal. I have a Rolex Red Submariner 1680 Vintage 1970/71 and I love that plexiglass crystal. If it scratches just get some colgate toothpaste and polish it out. I love the way it sits up above the bezel. Thanks for you photos, I have really enjoyed looking at them many times.
> 
> Now the wait is on.
> 
> ...


Maybe it is time to jump in & see for yourself why Steinhart has become so popular...;-)



roughrider said:


> The Steinhart watches are really growing on me.


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

edwinwalke said:


> Well, Wycombe, inspired by you outstanding photos of your Vintage Red, I was forced by an uncontrollable urge to order one today.
> 
> Now the wait is on.
> 
> ...


Ed, you surely won't regret each and every minute of your wait once you'll open that Vintage Red box! This timepiece is a real gem... :-!


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

TheDude said:


> You actually need to replace an acrylic crystal every time a watch is serviced. That is simply standard watchmaking practice.
> 
> I have no idea how/where you get a Steinhart serviced, but keep this in mind. It renders the question of durability moot since you'll have a new plexi crystal every 5-10 years (or whatever the recommended service interval is).


I was wondering the same thing :rodekaart. Would I need to send my watch back to Steinhart in say 5 years for servicing or do they not service watches? I just got the military recently so I haven't had the thought cross my mind yet about servicing a Steinhart. Now if Steinhart doesnt service watches would a regular watchmaker be able to replace the plexiglass on the Red? I know the movement isnt a problem to service for any respectable watchmaker its just the plexiglass I'm worried about. I don't see why it wouldnt be able to be changed by anyone but hey I'm new to this :roll:


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

What a beauty mate, what a beauty..


Thanks for sharing, you really turn the fire within me to save more and more and get these damn beauties!!!


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

jtstav said:


> I was wondering the same thing :rodekaart. Would I need to send my watch back to Steinhart in say 5 years for servicing or do they not service watches? I just got the military recently so I haven't had the thought cross my mind yet about servicing a Steinhart. Now if Steinhart doesnt service watches would a regular watchmaker be able to replace the plexiglass on the Red? I know the movement isnt a problem to service for any respectable watchmaker its just the plexiglass I'm worried about. I don't see why it wouldnt be able to be changed by anyone but hey I'm new to this :roll:


I was thinking the same thing and when I ordered mine I asked for an additional Plexiglass crystal. I am surely not an expert but I don't think items like the crystals are propriety parts and are probably available for a watchmaker to order.

Does anyone know for sure? I would be interested in knowing what differences there in case and bezel size between the regular Ocean I and the Vintage versions. I suspect there is none. I think I have seen some posts where an individual has gotten Gunter to change out the plexiglass for sapphire crystal on a Vintage.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

edwinwalke said:


> I was thinking the same thing and when I ordered mine I asked for an additional Plexiglass crystal. I am surely not an expert but I don't think items like the crystals are propriety parts and are probably available for a watchmaker to order.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure? I would be interested in knowing what differences there in case and bezel size between the regular Ocean I and the Vintage versions. I suspect there is none. I think I have seen some posts where an individual has gotten Gunter to change out the plexiglass for sapphire crystal on a Vintage.


I imagine I would get a sapphire dial on the first servicing. It shouldnt be a problem to get a sapphire replacement to fit, a new plexiglass may be a problem but getting the sapphire to fit shouldnt be hard.


----------



## gregl515 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have the Ocean 1 Red and I have ordered an orange leather strap for it.

I also have the Ocean 1 and have orderd a black buffalo leather strap for it.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that Im holding you responsible now because I just bought one of these...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Simply gorgeous. Well done. Wear it in good health.


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

jtstav said:


> I imagine I would get a sapphire dial on the first servicing. It shouldnt be a problem to get a sapphire replacement to fit, a new plexiglass may be a problem but getting the sapphire to fit shouldnt be hard.


One of the reasons I selected the Ocean I Vintage Red over the other Oceans is the red lettering on the dial and the plexiglass crystal. I have a Rolex Submariner with the plexiglass and that watch went more than 10 years before I felt it needed a cystal replaced. The plexiglass does scratch easy but is tough and actually provides protection for the bezel and case. I recall banging my Rolex against a wall or door sill and getting a scratch on the crystal but because it extended above the bezel and case those parts were spared any damage. The scratched crystal was easily fixed with some colgate toothpaste and a rag. I have a couple of Omega seamasters that have sapphire crystals and the bezels on both have dings that may have been avoided if the crystal had absorbed some of the impact. I also feel that the plexiglass adds a warm look to the watch.


----------



## HDCrazy (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice pictures. Makes me give up on the wait for the Ocean 1 GMT. Oh what to do? I hope the GMT becomes available soon. If not the Vintage it is.


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, thanks guys. Good to see this thread revived again! :-d:-d

I really do not think that a crystal change is mandatory for every service, where's the logic in that? Now, gaskets on the other hand...

And just for showing off, this pic actually won me a spanking NIB Casio G Mudman in a photo contest over at PMWF! b-)










Cheers!


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

Wycombe said:


> And just for showing off, this pic actually won me a spanking NIB Casio G Mudman in a photo contest over at PMWF! b-)


Congrats!:-!

It is a great picture indeed.


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

Boy, I agree with the judges at PMWF. That is a great picture. Lighting is perfect and the water droplet really makes it and takes it over the top. 

Looks like my Vintage Red will be delivered next Wednesday. Until then I just look at your photos.

Best Regards

Ed


----------



## HDCrazy (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered my Ocean GMT 1 today!!! Cant wait till I get it. I am in the USA so I guess it could take weeks but I waited for it to be back in stock so long that a few more week is not going to kill me. 

I will post some pictures when I get it.


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

HDCrazy said:


> I ordered my Ocean GMT 1 today!!! Cant wait till I get it. I am in the USA so I guess it could take weeks but I waited for it to be back in stock so long that a few more week is not going to kill me.
> 
> I will post some pictures when I get it.


Not sure where you are in the US but I ordered mine on Sept 1st or 2nd and it was delivered by Fedex on Sept 7th. That included a weekend and Labor Day holiday. I am near Wash., DC. Package shipped from Germany to Memphis, TN (Fedex HQ and I quess the Intl entry point) and released to transport to delivery location. Just a heads up -- Must be someone at the delivery location to sign for the package.

I am loving mine. Beautiful watch and keeping super time. Over 24 hours and has gained less than 2 seconds.


----------



## HDCrazy (Aug 6, 2010)

edwinwalke said:


> Not sure where you are in the US but I ordered mine on Sept 1st or 2nd and it was delivered by Fedex on Sept 7th.
> 
> I am loving mine. Beautiful watch and keeping super time. Over 24 hours and has gained less than 2 seconds.


I expected to be more than that (I live in NJ). 7 days from Germany is not bad.
Thank you for the information.

Did you get an Ocean 1?


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

HDCrazy said:


> I expected to be more than that (I live in NJ). 7 days from Germany is not bad.
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Did you get an Ocean 1?


I got the Ocean 1 Vintage Red.


----------



## clucania (Sep 10, 2009)

Agreed. That watch belongs on nylon!:-!

Looks great, enjoy!


----------



## HDCrazy (Aug 6, 2010)

edwinwalke said:


> Not sure where you are in the US but I ordered mine on Sept 1st or 2nd and it was delivered by Fedex on Sept 7th. That included a weekend and Labor Day holiday. I am near Wash., DC. Package shipped from Germany to Memphis, TN.


I was wondering how long after payment was made did it take Steinhart to e-mail you shipping confirmation?


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered the watch on the 1st, paid with paypal during ordering and got shipping info the morning of the 2nd -- Fedex tracking number. Package was delivered on the morning of the 7th.

Not bad considering there was a weekend and labor day during that time.


----------



## HDCrazy (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you for the info. 

I was just wondering because for some crazy reason my credit card that I have setup with my Paypal account would not work for an overseas purchase 
I was then only left with the option of an e-check. I was given a customer number and order number in an email. The e-check cleared yesterday but I have not heard from Steinhart. The GMT Ocean 1 is now sold out again and I am just hoping that they held mine while the e-check cleared. I hope to hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Boston Litigator (Aug 30, 2009)

great looking watch and pics!


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a bummer. I hope they held it for you. I have used PayPal for a bunch of purchases -- mostly overseas companies doing business on Ebay and never had a problem. 

Your are going to love it. Mine is perfect. At first the crown was a little rough but I worked it with some dental floss and it is perfect now. Time keeping is also great -- in fact hard to believe -- it has gained 4 seconds since I set it on 7 Sep, two seconds were gained one night when I took it off when I slept -- I had placed it crown down to see if it would loose some time and it ended up gaining the two seconds.

Let us hear when you get it or how it works out. I hope to liking.


----------



## HDCrazy (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank You. 

I will post an update. Hopefully some pictures when and if I get it.


----------



## serdal22 (Feb 21, 2009)

I totally agree with all of my watchlover Comrades. The pics are the proof of this beauty's fantastic look and quality.

Have you checked the accuracy? I hear very good things about Steinhart accuracy. Sooner or later I will fail stopping myself and get a GMT Pepsi for myself!

Enjoy it in good health . . .

Serdal


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

serdal22 said:


> Have you checked the accuracy? I hear very good things about Steinhart accuracy. Sooner or later I will fail stopping myself and get a GMT Pepsi for myself!
> 
> Enjoy it in good health . . .
> 
> Serdal


My recently aquired Ocean I Vintage Red was set to the atomic clock on 7 Sept and it gained 4 seconds over several days but within the last 3-4 days has not gained or loss a second. The GMT movement is different but according to what I have read it is adjusted in 4 positions by ETA and the 2824-2 thats in the Ocean 1s is adjusted in 3 positions so it should be capable of the same performance if not better. You know, COSC standards require more adjustments but there accuracy ranges from -4/+6 seconds a day.

Go ahead and pull the trigger. They should be back in stock this week or next according to Gunter.


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

serdal22 said:


> Have you checked the accuracy? I hear very good things about Steinhart accuracy.


I have my Ocean 1 Vintage Red since August 8th, set to atomic clock on Day One. To this day, I am +3 seconds. Pretty amazing accuracy for the value, if you ask me!

I own a Tag Heuer 8 times the price of my Steinhart and it is +6 seconds over the same period... ;-)


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wycombe, 

I would like to thank you. It's because of your great pictures that pushed me into purchasing the Ocean One Vintage Red over the Ocean 1 Black. (The acrylic crystal really makes the watch) Also the pictures of it on the NATO strap that comes with the Ocean One Vintage Red led me to try it out and I have since loved it and every time I put it back on the bracelet, I end up putting it back on the NATO. It really offers a very unique look to the watch and I get a lot of compliments on it. I've had mine for over a month and just joined WUS today. I absolutely love it. thank you for providing such great pictures, Wycombe.
-daniel

(btw your signature picture of the Seiko OM, led me to do some research into the watch, and has led me to snag an OM as my beater watch)

PS: Sweet avatar, I'm a huge Mastodon fan! \m/


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

djs86 said:


> Wycombe,
> 
> I would like to thank you. It's because of your great pictures that pushed me into purchasing the Ocean One Vintage Red over the Ocean 1 Black. (The acrylic crystal really makes the watch) Also the pictures of it on the NATO strap that comes with the Ocean One Vintage Red led me to try it out and I have since loved it and every time I put it back on the bracelet, I end up putting it back on the NATO. It really offers a very unique look to the watch and I get a lot of compliments on it. I've had mine for over a month and just joined WUS today. I absolutely love it. thank you for providing such great pictures, Wycombe.
> -daniel
> ...


Gee Daniel, I don't know what to say... :thanks, or you're welcome!

Mastodon and Lamb of God are my two favourite modern bands!









Congrats on your two new watches, both are great value for money! I got some show-off pics of the OM too... ;-)










Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey, great name, Daniel!  Glad to see a fellow metal head and a watch collector to boot  Opeth is hands down my number one favorite band of all time, they are incredibly talented musicians. Great picture of the OM, i have let to try it out on a NATO. Heres a pic of my Ocean One VR on NATO


----------



## Ultraman (Mar 14, 2009)

Wycombe said:


> Gee Daniel, I don't know what to say... :thanks, or you're welcome!
> 
> Mastodon and Lamb of God are my two favourite modern bands!
> 
> ...


That is magnificent shot, Daniel!!!:-!


----------

